# Grout Sealer changes color of grout



## onlinehandyman

Hey guys,

I just did a tile floor job for a customer and it came out very nice. I am now looking to seal the grout, but in the past have seen grout sealers change the color of the grout. I hoping that someone could shed some light on this and maybe tell me why some sealers do this and hopefully have a recommendation of one that doesn't.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## carolinahandyma

I suggest doing a test area in an inconspicuous place to see the results. I have only found that that sealers don't change the grout color but tends to darken the grout but only slightly.


----------



## gumba

*I Aggree With Test Strip Isolated & Waiting*

I agree with cmments from others on this topic on tsting in an isolated spot of your new floor. Whatever you decide to choose for a sealer that you perform a test area in a non conspicious place. I usually will find a closet or alcove. 
Also,I would suggest that you wait at least 2 to 3 weeks to permit adequate release of moisture from the grout.


----------



## TileArt

Hey Scott,

There are two common types of sealers to use on tile and stone - topical and penetrating. 
A topical sealer seals the entire surface of the tile and grout and with certain products will give it a "wet" look. These are also known as enhancing sealers. These should also not be applied until 14 - 28 days after grouting. Premature application can also negatively affect the appearance.
A penetrating sealer does just what the name implies but it also allows the stone and grout to "breathe". These can be applied 72 hours after grouting and generally will not affect the appearance of the tile or grout.
You need to use a penetrating sealer and one that is not sold as an enhancing sealer. That should prevent the problem. 

As they others said: always test first.

My first post! Hope it helps.


----------



## groutonce

sealers do this because of the chemical makeup of them, ie: silicone.....i would recommend top grout


----------



## CapstoneMan

Just as TileArt says there are the two types. I have been called in a lot of times to remove the topical sealer from grout they sell in HD for the home owner, it looks tacky and if the grout is not clean when applied it makes the dirt even darker.

The sealer you are looking for is a penetrating sealer for grout. It also comes in two formulas, water and solvent. I do not use water based when I seal grout. I strictly use solvent based. It soaks in nice and it dries even better and your grout looks great. Another thing when you buy a quality sealer with out all of the silicone it will last a lot longer than the junk you buy in the local hardware stores. I have had sealer last up to 18 months in grout lines. Not good in my business since I make a living cleaning grout and resealing, but I get a lot of referal customers. If you have any more questions please let me know.


----------



## Darwin

onlinehandyman said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just did a tile floor job for a customer and it came out very nice. I am now looking to seal the grout, but in the past have seen grout sealers change the color of the grout. I hoping that someone could shed some light on this and maybe tell me why some sealers do this and hopefully have a recommendation of one that doesn't.
> 
> Thanks,
> Scott


A lot of time, when we seal grout joints -- it's done and we leave BEFORE it dries -- thus, it appears to be darker. However, go back in a few days and the grout is just the color you want it to be. Unless you have a customer that is just lookin' fer truble..


----------



## SaniGLAZE

We are not aware of clear sealers that change the tint of grout after they have dried. Naturally, a colored sealer will change the grout color, but the only way to be certain of its final appearance is to do a test on a small inconspicuous area, allow it sufficient time to dry and make sure that you are satisfied with the results.


----------

